# Any 18 - 25 year olds around!



## firebird (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey arriving, basically I've been in Dubai for about 5 months and all my mates have all pretty much left Dubai to go home or move onlane:, however I'm still stuck here and in need of some different company! I'm near Silicon Oasis if anyone is around or interested; would be cool to hang out for a bit!

Cheers!


----------



## Thom (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, I fit to the age recquirement however i am french...still works for you? 
Anyway, as you said, it would be nice to hang out with new people.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi nice too meet you here give me more info about you on PM and join my group


bye


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

ok men as firebird told me we are going to arabic restaurant next weekend in Jumaira who is going with us ?
i can tell you now we are 4 person who is next ?


----------



## nwokohk (Feb 12, 2010)

hi firebird, i am qualified for the age requirement, but not sure what you like to do...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting age group.... I would not think an 18/19 year old would have much of anything in common with a 25 year old, but a mid twenty something or other would have similar interests as a 30something... 

Course actually putting what your interest are, might help you out a bit more. You might end up with a tatted/pierced up freak, an extremem religious maniac, or a drunk who tends to go to the bar nightly  Or maybe I am just weird.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

some people know only how to talk here and we don't see any thing from them

i think they must be quite better for them


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You might end up with a tatted/pierced up freak, an extremem religious maniac, or a drunk who tends to go to the bar nightly  Or maybe I am just weird.


**** I'm 2 our of 3 

That doesn't mean anything to me though. My mom says I'm an angel and that's the only opinion that matters.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure firebird I am of same group but what are your interests?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am 2 of the 3 as well  (well not nightly here and at home I dont tend to drink at the bar but coke as I am on a motorcycle 99% of the time)

My mom deffinatly wouldnt say I am an angel.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*2 out of 3*



Ossy said:


> **** I'm 2 our of 3
> 
> That doesn't mean anything to me though. My mom says I'm an angel and that's the only opinion that matters.


im 2 of the 3 as well, and proud of it. i'd like to say im an angel but that would just be lying.


----------



## natXPS (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey firebird... I fit your age requirements (just!). what are your interests?


----------



## chivika17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Firebird i am in your age bracket so what now???


----------

